# Honey Crunch Baked Apples



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Honey Crunch Baked Apples

Ingredients 

6 large apples 
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1/3 cup granola cereal 
2 teaspoons lemon juice 
1/3 cup pitted dates, chopped 
6 tablespoons honey 
1/4 cup almonds or walnuts, chopped 
3 tablespoons butter, melted 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
3/4 cup apple juice 

Method 

Core apples. Peel if desired. Place the apples in a 9-inch square baking pan. 

In a bowl, combine the cereal, dates, almonds, cinnamon, nutmeg, lemon juice and 3 tablespoons of honey. Spoon equal amounts of the filling into each apple packing it lightly. 

Stir together the melted butter, the remaining 3 tb of honey, and the apple juice. Pour over the apples. 

Cover and bake in a 350 degree oven for 30 minutes. Uncover and continue to bake, basting often with the pan juices until tender when pierced, about 35 minutes longer. 

Serve warm or cooled.


----------

